# Hiya from Central Mo



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome! I started this year and am enjoying it a lot despite no honey yet. I am in Saint Louis.

I'm not sure how you plan to get your bees, but it sounds like beyond getting a package or nuc catching a swarm might interest you. (Based on yoir homesteading...) You might want to check the swarms and trapouts section to see what a swarm lure box would take. If my bees don't overwinter I plan to try my hand at luring some in next year.

Good luck!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This forum is an excellent site to learn more about bees and beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum - it contains many useful suggestions for those just starting out.

I recommend getting involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers:
http://mostatebeekeepers.org/local-associations/

There are a multitude of good websites for learning about beekeeping. Here are three of my favorites for beginners:
Natural beekeeping:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

Over 100 online lessons (scroll down, right side):
http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/ 

Beekeeping 101, 201 & 301 (the "old" version is free online):
http://www.beeclass.com/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome IO!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Hiya!
Welcome


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome, Most people that build their own hives still buy the frames.


----------

